
Hackers hold N.C. county's computers ransom for 2 Bitcoins - kimsk112
https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2017/12/05/Hackers-hold-NC-countys-computers-for-2-bitcoin-ransom/5811512532578/
======
TaylorGood
This happens frequently in the U.S. - ransomware cost $1.6B in 2016 alone
according to the FBI and is poised to double by year end.

